# Sumter Co.



## letsgohuntin (Oct 16, 2006)

Plenty of deer sign and activity, but no signs of the pre-rut. No rubs or scrapes at all on my place.

Acorns are very few this year... maybe that's a good thing to make them move a little more. Hopefully that won't mean they move to the peanut fields a mile or two down the road!


----------



## letsgohuntin (Oct 20, 2006)

Any more Sumter folks out there with a report??


----------



## sweet 16 (Oct 20, 2006)

*No full moon*

First time I can remember season opening without full moon. I expect to hear many a shot in the morning. Food plots are 0.... just got a rain this past week. Few acorns. Farmers turning under old corn fields getting ready for wheat planting. My place had cotton on it  No big one's on camera. Might get a suprise. That's what hunting is all about.


----------



## Huntingdawg (Oct 23, 2006)

*Great opening morning*

Saw 6 different bucks and 8 does and yearlings.  Had one group of bachelor bucks (spike, 5 pt., 8pt, 8pt, 10 pt ? w broken tine) come thru and spar each other off an on for over an hour.  The little 5 pt must have had an extra dose of testerone flowing as he was going after anything, if he wasn't sparring he was tearing up trees.  All were young bucks with no body or antler mass.  A very entertaining hunt, kept waiting for a big un to sneak in with all the antler clanking but never happened.  Now just hope the neighbors don't shoot and of 'em


----------



## BASSIN (Oct 23, 2006)

I am in northeast Lee County and we saw several bucks, some were together, and not really interested in the does at all. They will start getting in gear 1st of Nov. and then it will all break lose heading up to the week of Thanksgiving.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Oct 30, 2006)

I found my first scrape line of the season on Saturday... looks like they may finally be getting ready to get going.


----------



## Huntingdawg (Oct 30, 2006)

*Bachelor group I saw last week*

apparently broken up, saw the same 8 pt (should be 10 w broken tines or either genetic w 5 perfect on the left) walking by itself and feeding on vines.  Saw one 5 pt w a doe and paying her no interest and another small buck w a couple of does feeding together.  Did see a nice young 8pt work a scrape 40 yds from  my stand, only scrape I saw.  Only other buck seen was  broken off spike.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Nov 6, 2006)

found several scrapes on the field edges this past weekend, but didn't see any bucks chasing the does I saw.


----------



## Duff (Nov 9, 2006)

Hunted Mon-Wens.. Weather was not very good. Did see several does and a couple of small bucks but nothing chasing at all. Did find several scrapes but the rut still looks to be at least a week away, maybe two.


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Nov 21, 2006)

Been hunting since 11-18.  Shot 2 does on 18th (saw 7)-all with fawns.  Since then have seen 6 more does and 1 spike, and a 6 point tonite.  Haven't seen any chasing yet.  I did see a 8 pt tending a doe off of hwy 280 outside of Americus at 10 am yesterday.  Anyone seeing any bigger deer???


----------

